# Strobe lights for weddings?



## Puma (Dec 2, 2007)

.

  Hey all,

  I am new to photography and have just completed my first online college course for photography, however I need some more specific info.

  I have a Nikon D80 with a few lenses. I mainly use the 50mm f1.8 and a Tamron 28-75mm f2.8. I just purchased a sb800 flash and have not received it yet

  I want to get into the wedding photography business as I already own a mobile dj business and am doing very well with it.

OK, my main question........ what kind of remote strobes would be best for this? I have seen alot of photographers at the weddings I dj and the systems I like are some kind of remote strobe on a tall stand.

  I have no idea how these things work and will be learning all this as I practice. Whats good is most photographers leave after the formalities are done at the reception, so I have been using that time to practice with my camera. The bride and groom are usually very receptive to getting a supplemental photographer for no charge. This enables me to get them to pose for me and have some control of the pictures I get to take. 

  Please give me some suggestions on what kind of equipment would be best. I dont want the cheapest junk available. I want high quality professional grade equipment. I would also love any kind of reference material you supply links to or actually explain how to use this type of equipment.

  Thanks in advance for any feedback or input received,
-Puma-

.


----------



## Puma (Dec 2, 2007)

.

 Here is a link to a wedding I did just last night. I am *NOT *  claiming to be ready to start a business yet. My skill level would best be described as novice/beginner.

  I dont have a photoshop program yet either, so all my editing is done with a printshop program that I had for simple projects.

 I just wanted to give y'all an idea of where I am at skill wise.

http://djsolutions4you.com/Galleryphoto/albums.php


-Puma-

.


----------



## Digital Matt (Dec 2, 2007)

http://www.strobist.blogspot.com/

Beware...Once you head down this path, you will be doomed.  You'll never want to use your SB800 on camera ever again.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Dec 2, 2007)

Just use your SB-800 off camera though CLS. That way, you don't have to buy anything more. 

http://strobist.blogspot.com/


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 2, 2007)

Digital Matt said:


> http://www.strobist.blogspot.com/
> 
> Beware...Once you head down this path, you will be doomed. You'll never want to use your SB800 on camera ever again.


 
Damn straight!  

Another thing is that you get the urge to order light stands, umbrellas, softboxes and your 2nd or 3rd SB-800 too.

A final thing... if you do just some basic research about how to do wedding photography PROPERLY, if you are any kind of a sane person, you will be afraid to do it without TONS of preparation.  Equipment needs are also way more skewed to a good body and a SUPER quality lens in the 70-200 range than in pretty much any other form of photography.  I'll leave the rest to your research.


----------



## JIP (Dec 2, 2007)

I do agree the Strobist is a great resource for the budding off-camera flash user and I would definately go there and learn all you can but as far as specific gear goes that all depends on your own personal style of photography.  You can use anything from the cheapest non-dedicated flashes to the most expensive studio strobe system.  I would say a good place to start might be the strobist your SB-800 and something like one of the Vivitars that are talked about there but I would definately do alot of learning before you invest in TOO much expensive gear.


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 2, 2007)

This is a good site concerning the SB-800 and some Nikon CLS info:

http://www.daveblackphotography.com/workshop/0408.htm


----------

